# Best Time of the Day...



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

When is the best time of the day to take fiber such as Metamucil? I got some trial packets to try and I'm not sure if I should take them at night or in the morning.....What seems to work best for ya'll?Thanks,Laurie


----------



## Tangerine (Oct 9, 2002)

Hi Laurie,I am not sure what other people do or why but I know that I take my Metamucil in the evening. The reason for this is that it says right on the package not to take within 2 hours of taking any medication-apparently it can mess with the effectiveness of the medication. Since I take birth control in the morning (and I do not want anything messing this up) I take Metamucil at night. The down side to this is I am quite busy at night, not always home for dinner, etc. and therefore don't always remember to take some. Hope this helps.


----------



## bookworm_227 (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks, Tangerine. I'm trying to think. I take most of my meds in the morning. I have one med I take with supper, and one bed-time medicine I could take at 8:00 and stay up until 10:00 to take the Metamucil. That sounds good.Thanks,Laurie


----------

